# Will these rims fit 335d



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi

I am thinking of buying winter tires. Someone I am talking to has BMW OEM style 270M rims with snow tires with 225/40/18 dimensions. I am not sure if this rims + tires will fit my 2011 335d? Does anyone have a clue.


Thanks


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sure the front would be fine but not too sure about the rears with your 40 size there.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

The 225/40/18 is the standard sport for the fronts.

Rears are 255/35/18.

Look for [email protected] in the tires/wheels forum, he's good at responding.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Are they off an E90 M3? Check the offset. The records say the 270M is an ET20 wheel, which may be a bit close to the lip of the fender for your liking. A standard 335d 18" wheel is 8x18ET34, i.e. a 34mm positive offset, so it tucks in a fair bit (14mm to be exact) more towards the inboard side than the 270M 8x18ET20 would.

That said, I just went out and checked the clearance on my 335d (with 225/45-17, but still on a "width-equivalent" 8x17ET34 wheel) and there is 36mm between the sidewall and the inner lip of the rear wheel well. Taking 14mm of this would still leave approx 20mm clearance, so you should be okay.

Can you tell the guy you'd like to confirm that the tires have proper clearance as a condition of the sale?

Cheers
D.


----------



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks!!! everyone for quick reply. I was thinking of picking them up on Wednesday but I called the deal went off as buyer got angry and started shouting on me for asking too many questions ( according to him) , like, are there any scratches on the rim, why are you selling, where did u buy them from,... 

But for future reference, how can I educate myself about rims and which one will fit the car or not? 

Thanks again


----------



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

DnA Diesel said:


> Are they off an E90 M3? Check the offset. The records say the 270M is an ET20 wheel, which may be a bit close to the lip of the fender for your liking. A standard 335d 18" wheel is 8x18ET34, i.e. a 34mm positive offset, so it tucks in a fair bit (14mm to be exact) more towards the inboard side than the 270M 8x18ET20 would.
> 
> That said, I just went out and checked the clearance on my 335d (with 225/45-17, but still on a "width-equivalent" 8x17ET34 wheel) and there is 36mm between the sidewall and the inner lip of the rear wheel well. Taking 14mm of this would still leave approx 20mm clearance, so you should be okay.
> 
> ...


They were off from 335 xi.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

NewBMW335d said:


> Thanks!!! everyone for quick reply. I was thinking of picking them up on Wednesday but I called the deal went off as buyer got angry and started shouting on me for asking too many questions ( according to him) , like, are there any scratches on the rim, why are you selling, where did u buy them from,...
> 
> But for future reference, how can I educate myself about rims and which one will fit the car or not?
> 
> Thanks again


The grail of BMW wheel info: http://felgenkatalog.auto-treff.com/?felge=1950

Enjoy. 

Cheers
D.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

NewBMW335d said:


> ..... where did u buy them from,...
> 
> Thanks again


Good question to ask. I saw an M3 sitting on bricks with wheels stolen 3 weeks ago. I felt really bad for the owner.

I recommend getting 17" setup for winter if you have potholes in your area.


----------

